# Leanmaxxing=Lifemaxxing



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 30, 2020)

I feel so much energy that I didn't have before

I do all my house chores (dishes, washing, taking garbage out) quicker, I keep better grooming (shaving), and now I have this drive to work my ass off that I haven't had in a long time.

If you're 25+ %bf (probably 20% but I'm still above that) you are not functioning optimally.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Apr 30, 2020)

Legit, also one of the best looksmaxes you can do.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 30, 2020)

Feel so much more positive for my future too. All these plans, ambitions and hopes are coming up.


----------



## Ocelot (Apr 30, 2020)

If you are not leanmaxxing/leanmaxxed you cannot call yourself a looksmaxxer. It is step 0.


----------



## SteveRogers (Apr 30, 2020)

100% OP go get it


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Apr 30, 2020)

Legit OP
Lost ~6kg during quarantine while normies gaining weight feels good


----------



## Danish_Retard (Apr 30, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> I feel so much energy that I didn't have before
> 
> I do all my house chores (dishes, washing, taking garbage out) quicker, I keep better grooming (shaving), and now I have this drive to work my ass off that I haven't had in a long time.
> 
> If you're 25+ %bf (probably 20% but I'm still above that) you are not functioning optimally.


Do you have any good guides on leanmaxxing? I've been losing weight for ~ 1,5 years but I still eat like shit. Just less.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 30, 2020)

I was used to be like under 10% of bf now I'm 15% 
At least I look a little bit bulkier


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 30, 2020)

@Amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 30, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Do you have any good guides on leanmaxxing? I've been losing weight for ~ 1,5 years but I still eat like shit. Just less.



Mate its just desire to be lean
It has driven me to eat much less

I was a glutton my whole life

But the desire to leanmaxx (as it is the best looksmax) means I only eat what I need

I eat 140-160g protein a day- natural yogurt, eggs, chicken, fish, beef

Only 2 slices of bread a day- no other real carbs (except in yogurt).

I exercise 3-4 days a week


Chadelite said:


> @Amnesia


Tbh Amnesia and other guys on this forum have helped me a lot with the motivation by making threads stressing time and time again that leanmaxxing is the best looksmax.

Thanks for that guys.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 30, 2020)

My life was 10x better when I was in shape, and that was at ~16%

Can't wait to actually have a good body


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> My life was 10x better when I was in shape, and that was at ~16%
> 
> Can't wait to actually have a good body



People won't believe me when I say this, but, at 31 years of age, I can say with total honesty that the quality and success of my adult life is pretty much directly proportional to how lean I was.

17-21 (years of age) I was lean and lived it up

Minute I got really fat from 25-30 (years), my life became really shit


----------



## Lapuig (May 2, 2020)

True , seeing difference in face . On just 3 days of around 800 calories cut


----------



## Rochefort6 (May 3, 2020)

I’m skinny fat and don’t weigh so much. Think I should be bulkmaxxing


----------



## StressShady (May 4, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Do you have any good guides on leanmaxxing? I've been losing weight for ~ 1,5 years but I still eat like shit. Just less.


Pro Anorexia communities


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 4, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Legit, also one of the best looksmaxes you can do.



Not one of the best - the best. For any normal human being that doesn't require jaw surgery to not look like a failed abortion, leanmaxxing can make someone go from trash tier to chad in just a couple of months.


----------



## JamesHowlett (May 4, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> Not one of the best - the best. For any normal human being that doesn't require jaw surgery to not look like a failed abortion, leanmaxxing can make someone go from trash tier to chad in just a couple of months.


Agreed


----------



## KingOfRome (May 4, 2020)

Mostly, yes. But it can also exacerbate certain flaws like poor orbital bone support and poor FWHR. Leanmaxxing is lifemaxxing only if your bones support life.


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (May 4, 2020)

Fatcel = volcel


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 4, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> Mostly, yes. But it can also exacerbate certain flaws like poor orbital bone support and poor FWHR. Leanmaxxing is lifemaxxing only if your bones support life.
> 
> View attachment 389150



Of course. Leanmaxxing is about revealing what good genetics you have. Being fat hides all genetics, so if you're subhuman it doesn't matter of course.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 4, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> Mostly, yes. But it can also exacerbate certain flaws like poor orbital bone support and poor FWHR. Leanmaxxing is lifemaxxing only if your bones support life.
> 
> View attachment 389150


----------

